# Has anyone here been a donor egg recipient?



## Lemongrass (Jul 18, 2016)

I have an appointment at a clinic to see if I qualify as a donor egg recipient candidate. They told me it would take about 4 hrs. and that I have to meet with a Dr., a nurse, a financial advisor and social worker. I'm so nervous I can't eat or sleep. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## friendly_mom1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Lemongrass said:


> I have an appointment at a clinic to see if I qualify as a donor egg recipient candidate. They told me it would take about 4 hrs. and that I have to meet with a Dr., a nurse, a financial advisor and social worker. I'm so nervous I can't eat or sleep. Has anyone else done this?


Hey, how are you? I hope you're doing well. While I haven't donated eggs ever, I have read up about the process online. The procedure is done under heavy drugs so as to not cause any pain to the donor. And seeing as the process might be lengthy, the person in question is compensated accordingly as well. So, do not let yourself be perturbed. If you want to go for it, do! Everything will be fine. I have you in my prayers.


----------

